# iodine anyone?



## riptie (Mar 22, 2010)

anyone using iodine in any way shape or form to help the SA problem? this would be found in various fish oils, kelp, dairy products, iodized salt, or just regular supplementation via pills?

any experiences?

something tells me this should help with SA.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

It helps. I had Lugol's Iodine once but haven't ordered again. But if I can I would order it again.

What is that icon ? lol


----------



## riptie (Mar 22, 2010)

which icon are you talking about?

yea i like the idea of lugols but its mostly hype. thats just diluted potassium iodide, which is really cheap, i suppose there is a little nascent iodine in there but it's not the main source. 

i'm gonna try the potassium iodide because a years supply is only ten bucks. since i'll probably work up to two doses a day, i'll use the supp for a few months and see if I get results.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

riptie said:


> which icon are you talking about?
> 
> yea i like the idea of lugols but its mostly hype. thats just diluted potassium iodide, which is really cheap, i suppose there is a little nascent iodine in there but it's not the main source.
> 
> i'm gonna try the potassium iodide because a years supply is only ten bucks. since i'll probably work up to two doses a day, i'll use the supp for a few months and see if I get results.


The bottle could be hype and sold for more but the iodine in it works for people.

I don't know about the icon. Looks like the forum owner was messing with something. The smiley icon I have there right now was a girls picture before lol.


----------



## Half tank (Aug 9, 2012)

I've ordered Iodoral from Amazon.com. Am not expecting it to help with SA. Taking it to get my hormones in check which will make feel better, more energy, think clearer, and pretty skin


----------



## rrhxiv (Nov 7, 2010)

Iodine helps me big time..its augments the effects of Nardil and actually reverses Nardil induced weight gain..mind is clearer,sharper and Im full of energy


----------



## yummynoodles (Apr 23, 2013)

there are sea kelp tablets, supposed to help with weight and thyroid management

from health food stores


sea kelp seaweed has iodine in it. seaweed is a good sauce


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Seaweed sauce sounds horrid.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

I take kelp tablets every day. Iodine is necessary for thyroid function and mine needs a kick. Also vitamin B 6 is good for anxiety.


----------

